# Activación de Relés mediante puerto USB



## ciri (Oct 8, 2007)

Hola gente!

Llevo días dando vueltas al tema de la domotica.y me ha surgido varias preguntas:

- Como conectar un circuito relé con el ordenador? que necesitaría?
- Que tipo de relés precisaría el tema?
- Control de un puerto USB?
- Circuito para poder utilizar un puerto USB?

Como ven que tengo algun par de dudas en la cabeza.a ver si me pueden hechar una mano.


----------



## moonrec (Nov 5, 2007)

Visita la pagina de National Instruments y dale una mirada a esta interface de entrada y salida digital:

http://sine.ni.com/nips/cds/view/p/lang/es/nid/201630

Asi como esta puedes activar reles que trabajen a nivel TTL y haciendo un interfaz con un LM2003 o transistores discretos, puedes manejar reles que demanden un poco mas.  La interface esta hecha para trabajar con Labview, pero puedes utilizar el NI MAX (gratis) para accionarlo.


----------

